# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 413

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 413.

----------


## Meca

Excellent merci  ::wub::

----------


## Jul Marston

Izual, si je te dis "La Révolution n'est pas un dîner de gala" ? (Rapport à un intertitre dans le papier sur le dernier *AC*)

(oui, pour une fois j'ai lu un article sans attendre la version papier ; je me sens sale)

----------


## Izual

> Izual, si je te dis "La Révolution n'est pas un dîner de gala" ?


 :B):

----------


## Jul Marston

Toujours pas reçu  ::cry::

----------


## Nilsou

Rien trouvé dans les buraliste prés de chez moi, comme si le numéro n'était jamais arrivé (il y a bien les hardware et le hors série, mais pas le 413  ::cry::  )

----------


## Jul Marston

Le mag est bien en kiosque par chez moi, et me nargue du haut de son étal

D'habitude, le recevant le même jour que sa mise en rayons, dois-je, au bout d'une semaine, raisonnablement m'inquiéter de ne point le voir dans ma boîte à lettres ?

----------


## Fabiolo

Idem de mon côté, rien dans la boîte ce jour.

Après celui du mois dernier était arrivé le 6 ou 7 du mois, là on est le 8 c'est quant même étrange surtout que je suis pas dans un trou paumé non plus.

En plus j'ai commandé des HS sur la boutique et eux sont arrivés en 2 jours. Mais c'est sans doute pas la même filière.

----------


## Shurin

Toujours rien reçu à Montpellier, ma vie devient morne sans ma dose...

----------


## babarti

Super numéro comme d'habitude, toujours un plaisir à lire. :D

Par contre la conclusion de l'article Blizzard - très intéressant comme article au demeurant - qui parle du Chiffre d'Affaire, ça m'a fait vachement tiquer.  ::unsure::  
Le Chiffre d'Affaire ça veut rien dire du tout de la santé financière d'une boîte (la même erreur avait été faite dans le live CPC qui en parlait de mémoire).
Ça parait très gros comme "erreur" surtout qu'il y avait l'argument du bonus du PDG qui lui pouvait fonctionner pour cette conclusion. 'fin bref rien de grave mais quand même ça peut pas mal décrédibiliser les analyses économiques/sociales de CPC (qui n'en fait pas tant que ça donc pas très grave mais voilà, my 2 cents  :Sweat: ).

----------


## LaVaBo

Le pourcentage d'augmentation du CA indique quand même que ça marche bien non? Une entreprise peut avoir des problèmes tout en faisant +16% de CA? Pas en théorie, mais est-ce que ça arrive dans la réalité ?

----------


## Praetor

Ca dépend de la stratégie. Si tu t'endettes à mort pour faire des investissement massifs car tu estimes qu'il y a un marché et que tu peux exploser ton CA, pour te retrouver au final avec +16%, tu risques d'être dans la merde.

----------


## Jul Marston

Fabiolo et Shurin, z'en êtes où par chez vous ? Toujours rien pour ma part...

----------


## Shurin

> Fabiolo et Shurin, z'en êtes où par chez vous ? Toujours rien pour ma part...


Nada, que pouic, rien, zéro, néant, l'inverse du skill d'ackboo, que dalle...

----------


## Fabiolo

> Fabiolo et Shurin, z'en êtes où par chez vous ? Toujours rien pour ma part...


Le mien est arrivé aujourd'hui  :Drum:

----------


## Jul Marston

Traître !

(bon, on espère pour demain... sinon, ce serait un vrai coup de Shurin de la part d'un copain...)

----------


## tonton-thon

Rien reçu, je reste patient  ::'(:

----------


## Jul Marston

Et si c'est comme chez moi, attends-toi à être patient un jour de plus...

----------


## Nilsou

Moi ils sont arrivé chez mes buralistes, presque 10 jours après le 1er  ::o:  
Mais ils sont arrivés...

----------


## tonton-thon

Il est en kiosque mais toujours pas reçu  ::'(: 

C'est rare autant de retard. J'attends jusqu'à samedi quand même...

----------


## Jul Marston

Toujours rien...

Bon, si demain nous sommes deux, ou plus, à attendre encore, on fait un courrier type au service abonnement ?

Du genre : "_À l'instar d'autres Canards, je note un retard qui me laisse hagard..._"

(le premier qui dit "_du Nord_", il sort ! Sauf si son propos est suivi de "_le viking_", auquel cas je ne l'aurai pas dans le Pif)

----------


## benoitc35

Je suis cette discussion depuis quelque temps déjà, et je dois dire que c'est pareil pour moi : rien à l'horizon (même si l'horizon de ma boîte aux lettres est assez limité).
J'ai déjà rempli le formulaire il y a quelques jours, pas de réponse...

----------


## Shurin

Idem chez moi, pas de canard en vue encore mais je suis en contact avec "abo at cpc dot com", j'attends un ptit retour  :;):

----------


## Jul Marston

BORDEL ! Enfin reçu  :Sweat:  j'espère qu'il en sera de même pour les autres canes, canards, canetons et canettes !

----------


## tonton-thon

Idem, reçu à l'instant ! Dépôt le 30/11... Pfiou !

Bon allez, go la lecture  ::love::

----------


## Jesus Army

Toujours pas reçu mais si TTT et Jul ne l'ont eut que le 21, il reste de l'espoir. D'habitude je l'ai entre le 5 et le 10 du mois à Tokyo...

----------


## benoitc35

OK mais moi, je suis en Bretagne... et j'ai toujours rien non plus. Pas de nouvelle non plus du SAV.  ::'(:

----------


## Shurin

Toujours rien non plus, je vais peut être en avoir deux d'un coup avec celui de Janvier!

----------


## Jesus Army

Ici Tokyo, la bonne parole de presse non stop à été reçue !  ::): 

Rattrapée par un pomme d'api posté le 15 décembre contre le 30 novembre pour CPC. On favorise toujours les mômes.  ::o:

----------


## Jul Marston

Reçu celui de janvier ce matin...

----------


## tonton-thon

Pareil ^^

----------


## Jesus Army

Reçu aussi ce dimanche ! Le numéro de janvier aura été bien rapide par rapport à décembre !!

----------


## sophie2021

Excellente première de couv elle est très originale !

----------


## guptakailashh7

Izual, si je te dis "La Révolution n'est pas un dîner de gala" ? (Rapport à un intertitre dans le papier sur le dernier AC)

----------


## Jul Marston

"Elle est au bout, elle est au bout, elle est au bout du fusil"

----------

